

Inappropriate for a start-up marketing video? - bematthews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNpz-44ZEuQ

======
pedalpete
personally it gets a thumbs down simply because it goes on too long, and the
way it has been labelled as '10 easy ways to get rich', which would normally
be an instant, 'wow! this looks like spam' <close page>.

I like the quality of the video, but it doesn't tell me anything about mo-
grow. what makes it special, why I should trust mo-grow, etc.

You've definitely zigged where others in the financial services have zagged,
but maybe you've gone too far. There is an element of trust that needs to be
established, and the frat-boy voice-over, high-energy feel of the video just
doesn't make me want to invest with you.

Now, if you were able to explain why your high-energy high-return mo-grow was
the best investment plan guaranteed to make me millions, then I'd (possibly)
give it more thought. But you've given me nothing but what is a bunch of
useless facts about what I'd have to do to save x amount of money.

Ok, I'm not going to do any of those things. Why should I invest in Mo-grow?
you forgot to mention that.

The video was also too long, and I can't imagine sharing it with anyone. What
would make a person WANT to watch that video.

I'm sure you've seen this <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0zEXdDO5JU> \- that
went viral because it was current, intelligent, interesting, etc. etc. and it
didn't sell you anything (well, not obviously anyway). Now how can you take
what mo-grow does, explain what everybody else does, how their way is wrong
and your way is better.

Educate your audience, don't be condescending to them would be my advice.

The tact you took may work very well for some services, but I think financial
services and this just doesn't fit.

------
aorshan
To be honest I thought you guys went a bit overboard on the examples of how to
make money. There were just too many. I'd like to see you guys cut a few of
those out and actually tell me what you do and give me a reason to think you
are legitimate. Cool idea for a commercial though. Just a bit overdone.

------
bematthews
Great feedback, thanks! We were trying to poke fun at all of the “get rich
quick” tips out there, but I’d agree that the video is too long and doesn’t
offer much in the way of value to the viewer.

------
bematthews
We're playing around with a few different "grassroots" marketing ideas and
wonder if this gets a thumbs up/thumbs down? Thanks for the feedback.

